# Hello again



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey again everyone. Forgot about this site when life got in the way and a few computer malfunctions added in. How's everyone season? I got off to a booming start making lots of poplar honey and 25 nucs. Then the rain set in during sourwood and clover and has rained 17 of 21 days. Guess everyone will learn to love dark honey this year. Always next year :sing: If I could get the first cutting of hay done before I head back to school/work I'd bee happy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Year is going about as expected.
Bass wood is in bloom now.

 Al


----------



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

We had a good bloom from basswood here in ky about three weeks ago, but no honey due to the rain, same with sourwood. Jumping from forty hives to sixty. Bad year for that, feeding a lot.


----------

